# New Echo vs Echo Dot paired?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

We have the original Evho but looking to add another device. Besides the standard Echo uses, this would be used for playing music.  Some initial reviews of the new Echo have mentioned issues but things they are working on.  I am leaning toward the Dot and pairing it with a Bluetooth speaker.  Does anyone have experience pairing the Dot?  Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a dot paired with a blue tooth  speaker (2 different ones) it worked fine but there was some hissing sounds occasionally (even that low volume), the bigger echoes do have cleaner sound. The dot is fine, the interference (hiss/fuzz) is a limitation of blue tooth.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks.  I was looking at one of the Bose bluetooth speakers. Did you try one of those?  I thought that route would give me more flexibility of using with my phone too but maybe just the new Echo (not the plus) is the better option if there is fuzziness.  I was excited about the Sonos with Alexa but reviews so far have mentioned that there is limited Alexa functionality.  I think my original Echo sounds pretty good.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a bose bluetooth speaker before I got the dot so I never tried it with a dot, Bose gave me the least amount of interference then the other bluetooth speakers I've had, so if you go with bluetooth get a bose. I tried a expensive logitech speaker & got the hiss sound with dot and my phone. I also connected a dot to the Amazon tap (before the tap had hands free) The tap is a lot clearer sounding over wifi then bluetooth (I tested it playing the same things via my phone using bluetooth & just wifi on the tap).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

When the 2nd version of the Dot came out, Amazon offered a deal with it and a Bose bluetooth speaker.  I got the set and the sound is pretty good.  You just have to remember to have something behind the speaker if you want to get decent bass levels out of it.  But I listen to music more frequently on my original Echos - I have a bad habit of forgetting to charge the Bose speaker.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks DawnB and Andra.    I am OK with music on our original Echo and it sounds like Amazon is pushing through fixes to some of the issues with the new Echo.    We have an old Bose that plugs in that we used for our ipods.  I thought the new Bose could be plugged in all the time too.  I will have to look at it.  Bose still has a  deal with the mini Soundlink.  That one has good reviews so I was looking at that or the Revolve one - IF I go this way.  I still feed confused.  The all in one would be easier - and we are all about easy esp with technology.    And I am feeling a bit better about that option as reviews are indicating the updates have helped with the initial disappointments.    But I also love the sound from Bose speakers.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I had the Bose mini Soundlink, mine came with a charging cradle that it stayed charged on


----------

